# What Makes You Laugh?



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

I laugh every time Goldy during a PPV says "Absolutely No Body Is In Their Seats!" or "Everybody Is On Their Feet!" and then in the backround you see the whole entire arena sitting down in their seats chillin. :thumb02:


Haha, what makes you laugh?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Everytime Joe Rogan yells: "That is some really top level Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu!!"

Don't know why I get a kick out of it, but he says it at least once an event.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

When they are talknig up a fighter and he gets beat in the middle of it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rnv18 said:


> When they are talknig up a fighter and he gets beat in the middle of it.



Yeah, I love when that happens too. Than it's like WTF?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

When Rogan looks kinda stoned...oh wait that's all the time.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

When Goldie pretends to know what he is talking about and then Joe is just biting his tounge trying not to call him a moron. (Only happens sometimes, I still like Goldie)


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

When someone gets a crazy submission and Joe Rogan freaks out and screams "HE'S GOT A TRIANGLE! OH MY GOD HE'S GOT A TRIANGLE! WOW!"


----------



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

I also love when like Rogan is trying to explain the technicallity of the match and then Goldy says something completely random and you can just tell Rogan is like "okay retard" so he pauses for a bit and then just goes on with his job.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

And it is all over.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

When Godlie tries to plug his Haimov watch in the middle of interviews. He's so bad at being subtle.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I laugh when it looks like Joe Rogan gets ahead of himself just because a fighter moves his leg on the ground..........


"It looks like he's going for a triangle" "oh he's stepping over he's going for a Peruvian neck tie!""wait a minute he's gonna try and.....No no he's just gonna stand up.":laugh: 

"that was some really top level brazilian Jiu-Jitsu!!!!"


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Mobley101 said:


> I also love when like Rogan is trying to explain the technicallity of the match and then Goldy says something completely random and you can just tell Rogan is like "okay retard" so he pauses for a bit and then just goes on with his job.


rofl :thumb02:


----------



## Greite (Apr 8, 2007)

Definitely Rogan's interactions with Goldy.

As others have said, the pauses when he says something that doesn't make sense and Rogan doesn't know how to respond.

But my favorites are when they are both on camera and Goldy lets loose with a nugget. You can just see Joe roll his eyes like "Wtf are you even talking about?" 

They don't show those much anymore, but they are just priceless.


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

bruce buffer when he introduces the fighters and he turns and points really fast at them


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

sjbboy38 said:


> bruce buffer when he introduces the fighters and he turns and points really fast at them


dude that kills me everytime hahah, i remember one time he did it SOOOO intensely i almost shit my pants.


----------



## Greite (Apr 8, 2007)

sjbboy38 said:


> bruce buffer when he introduces the fighters and he turns and points really fast at them


Oh, good call.
How could I forget about that one?


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

mratch19 said:


> dude that kills me everytime hahah, i remember one time he did it SOOOO intensely i almost shit my pants.


lmao:laugh:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

sjbboy38 said:


> bruce buffer when he introduces the fighters and he turns and points really fast at them


i kno why does he turn so fast when intros the corners lol i love it though kills me ever time



also of course when mike he is like freaking out saying its all over....and its not at all the guy is completely fine


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

When Mark Coleman yells shit from his corner.

"YEAH KEV, YEAH!!!"

"BIG KNEE, KEV!!!"

"WATCH THE KICK, KEV!!!"


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sjbboy38 said:


> bruce buffer when he introduces the fighters and he turns and points really fast at them



The absolute best! It looks like the robot.:laugh:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> When Mark Coleman yells shit from his corner.
> 
> "YEAH KEV, YEAH!!!"
> 
> ...


"RUB THE BLOOD IN HIS EYES, KEV!"


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

When Bruce Buffer is starting the even with a big smile on face and says. "Ladies and Gentlemen we are live" that big smile cracks me up


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> When Mark Coleman yells shit from his corner.
> 
> "YEAH KEV, YEAH!!!"
> 
> ...


like my avatar damone :thumb02: loll sorry that was pretty random lol but i never had the chance to ask u since we both been on this site so long haha


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

When Joe Rogan interrupts/ignores Goldberg for a sweet leg kick.

When Bruce Buffer rapidly turns to introduce a fighter.. someone had an awesome .gif of that and it truly made my day.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

I always get a kick out of the misting water going on when they're introducing the fighters before they walk out. You know, they need to look all wet and shiny for the girls while they do a little shadow boxing.  lmao
And definitely when Bruce gets all into it and points and says "Introducing the *FIGHTER* in the blue/red corner..."


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> When someone gets a crazy submission and Joe Rogan freaks out and screams "HE'S GOT A TRIANGLE! OH MY GOD HE'S GOT A TRIANGLE! WOW!"


Or when this happens.

Goldie: "That traingle choke is in deep!!!!!"

Rogan: "Ummm no, he still needs to pull the head down *slight pause*... and he has got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> When Mark Coleman yells shit from his corner.
> 
> "YEAH KEV, YEAH!!!"
> 
> ...


The only thing better is Don Frye as an IFL coach...

"ARMBAR!! ARMBAR!!"

I also really like how Goldie gets so close to Joe Rogan at the start of the events when they do the little preview thing haha it's so strange. And Joe Rogan's clothes make me lol too


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TKOSPIKE said:


> like my avatar damone :thumb02: loll sorry that was pretty random lol but i never had the chance to ask u since we both been on this site so long haha


Awesome avy, Frank's the man. Dude made crazy faces at freakin' Bas. Guy's got balls.

I also liked Lober's corner man (Or woman, as it sounded like some grandma) saying "KICK LIKE A MULE!!!!" when he & Frank Shamrock are on the ground in their first fight. Ah, kick like a mule, excellent advice.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> When Joe Rogan interrupts/ignores Goldberg for a sweet leg kick.
> 
> When Bruce Buffer rapidly turns to introduce a fighter.. someone had an awesome .gif of that and it truly made my day.


........................................INTRODUCING FIRST!


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Fedor>All when he turns it's the greatest.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I also really like how Goldie gets so close to Joe Rogan at the start of the events when they do the little preview thing haha it's so strange. And Joe Rogan's clothes make me lol too


LMAO, so true. Goldberg looks like he's staring into Rogan's soul, and Joe looks like he just got out of an isolation chamber.



vandalian said:


> ........................................INTRODUCING FIRST!


LOL! Yes that one!!!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

This:

http://chrisangelo.multiply.com/jou...ges_St.Pierres_first_single_Im_not_impressed_


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> When Joe Rogan interrupts/ignores Goldberg for a sweet leg kick.
> 
> When Bruce Buffer rapidly turns to introduce a fighter.. someone had an awesome .gif of that and it truly made my day.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


>


HOLY CHRIST!!!

I <3 U PLAZZ! :laugh:


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

"Nice leg Kick"


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

The fact that Rogan appears to only own one collared shirt (the black striped one).


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

When Goldy states the obvious...like always


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

sjbboy38 said:


> bruce buffer when he introduces the fighters and he turns and points really fast at them


LOL that kills me i call my GF into laugh at that every-time they show it, she doesn't find it nearly as funny as i do though!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rated said:


> This:
> 
> http://chrisangelo.multiply.com/jou...ges_St.Pierres_first_single_Im_not_impressed_


That had me rofl literally, pure gold.:laugh:


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Rogan talking about head size as a factor for chin. ("Chris Leben's head might be 10% bigger")

When Goldie says something really stupid. (like in my sig)

Rogan talking about the core strength of Karo which he gets "from throwing people around all day" is getting sorta old. I really need to pay attention at the next Karo fight for Rogan to say it.

Goldie talking as if he is just mimicking someone knowledgable, like Randy Couture, especially when he was on the commentating team ("something you've talked about Randy...." or "Randy, you often say...")


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

I just love listening to goldy man...that dude is so funny. ROFL just thinkin about the things he says cracks me up


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Every time Goldie talk to Rogan and he gets extremely close to him. 

Makes me laugh.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

When Rogan said 'unbelievable' after every knockout.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

My personal favorite is when Goldie refers to the previous fighter's opponent usually a knockout victim and uses them as the example- "Chuck has vicious leg kicks...JUST ASK BABALU!!!"

He's done this on multiple occassions with various fighters.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP's rockin not imbressed song, it will make you rofl while trying to bob your head like the Butabi brothers.

when Rogan is all excited, interviewing a non English speaking fighter "an amazing victory for you, talk us thru the fight" and the fighter "wawawawawaPortuguesewawawawa,", and everyone kind of twiddles their thumbs for a moment waiting for the dude to finish talking so the translator can talk lol


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

When Bruce Buffer does his weird little hope to the side when introducing fighters lol


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

When Joe Rogan says the inevitable "So and so is a MUCH improved striker."


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

When corner guys give bad advice, or really no advice to the fighter during rounds. Juanito's advice to Kongo was "kick his ass".

When fighters think they are fine after getting KTFO out and they stand up and wobble all over the place, Colin Robinson anyone?


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Gotta love when they're talking about fighters for the main event, and Rogan is talking with Mike Goldberg just staring and nodding with such intensity, waiting to say the last line before the promo


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Remember Starnes vs. Quarry (hilarious as that was) wehn KenFlo and Goldie are having an exchange somewhat like this:

Goldie: Some Marathon technique displayed by Nate Quarry.

KenFlo: I thought he was doing "the Running Man"...

Goldie: Yeah but you see Marathon is running so that was what I said... I could go slower if you like!

Goldie: 1 

Kenflo: 0


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

When Rogan explains the difference between slapping and thudding legkicks. When he gets frusturated that the fighter's not throwing enough legkicks and wishes he was in his corner. "It's not a Thiago Alves or Pete Spratt legkick but..."

Rogan's ability to see an omoplata/gogoplata from miles away.

When they announce the ref and he's expecting cheers.

The idea that when they put the camera on a fighter in the crowd he has 1 second to think of something cool to do with his hands.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> Rogan's ability to see an omoplata/gogoplata from miles away.


Now if he can just pull his left leg over the top of...(xxxx) is in a lot of trouble if (yyyy) can synch his hands and then...ohhh he lost it.



Green Scape said:


> The idea that when they put the camera on a fighter in the crowd he has 1 second to think of something cool to do with his hands.


Great moment mentioned. You only have 5 fingers (including one useless ring finger) to create these small masterpieces. It's tough, but you gotta have that shit planned and thought out.

Faber pulls off the hang-ten well and variations of the peace sign are always go-to gestures.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Faber pulls off the hang-ten well and variations of the peace sign are always go-to gestures.


I always dig the old fashion fist clench!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

One of my favorite really bad/funny moments was after Frank Trigg beats Renato Verissimo at UFC 50. He gets interviewed by Cher's little sister(I can't remember her name and she was terrible) and she says: 

"What's up. That is what the UFC is all about: mixed martial arts. Submission, punch, submission, punch. That was an exciting fight, the crowd was on it's feet. Did you think you could take him with strikes?"

Trigg(yells):
"YOU...KNOW!!!"

Slight stirring in the crowd, some clapping most though totally confused by what just happened and what was said.


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

When Rogan talks about BJ......

"BJ is so flexible, he can put both legs behind his neck with no hands"

"BJ's TTD is so good, Randy Couture had trouble taking him down in training"

or about Anderson Silva....

"This is a different type of striker..."


and of course #1 Rogan line is abut Machida...

"He very elusive.....not boring but elusive....elusive, he is.....elusive.....he has a very elusive style of fighting where he doesn't take much damage.....elusive...."


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Walker said:


> One of my favorite really bad/funny moments was after Frank Trigg beats Renato Verissimo at UFC 50. He gets interviewed by Cher's little sister(I can't remember her name and she was terrible) and she says:
> 
> "What's up. That is what the UFC is all about: mixed martial arts. Submission, punch, submission, punch. That was an exciting fight, the crowd was on it's feet. Did you think you could take him with strikes?"
> 
> ...


Much like Buentello's attempt to get his catchphrase going after knocking out Eilers. "Don't fear me, fear the consequences!" And then...crickets...


Notice the way Goldberg's "it's aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall over" is almost invariably followed by Rogan's "WOW!" ??

One of my fave Goldie quotes is "He smells the opening!"


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

vandalian said:


> One of my fave Goldie quotes is "He smells the opening!"


At that point, Jenna ought to close her legs.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Pearce said:


> At that point, Jenna ought to close her legs.


FTW!!! :laugh::thumb01:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Anyone mention Rogan's goat's vagina bit?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's a few things I can remember

Rogan - He's going for the **** choke
Rogan - WOW!
Rogan - Well you CAN'T really submit someone from this position unless they really suck.
Rogan - *About Crocop* Probably the meanest guy to ever come out to Duran Duran

Frank Mir's one-sided commenting during a WEC match between Sydney Silva and Tommy Speer. He was all over Silva's BJJ skills and then Speer knocked him out. He sounded like he was in denial afterward.

Frank Shamrock's death stare at the beginning of the first EliteXC event on CBS. 

Nate Quarry vs Kaleb Starnes (everything about the fight. Commenting included)

Tim Boetsch's "throw that bitch down" KO against David Heath.

Every time Terry Martain get's KO'd (I dunno why it just makes me laugh because he falls the same way EVERY time)


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Foot stomps. They make me laugh, then they make me cringe, because those would hurt like hell! Seriously, ouch.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Benge said:


> Foot stomps. They make me laugh, then they make me cringe, because those would hurt like hell! Seriously, ouch.


Watching Paul Buentellos big ass foot stomping an opponent is great.:thumb02:


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

I was watching UFC 81 the other day, and they showed the camera on Barry Bonds, and I laughed so hard, because Joe Rogan goes.

"Hey Barry Bonds, I am surprised he found a hat that fit his head."


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> Great moment mentioned. You only have 5 fingers (including one useless ring finger) to create these small masterpieces. It's tough, but you gotta have that shit planned and thought out.
> 
> Faber pulls off the hang-ten well and variations of the peace sign are always go-to gestures.


Forrest simply smiles, but it seems so natural. BJ comes out looking exciting.

If you've seen fights with Chuck as a spectator, you will notice he gets really into fights. His body will stiffen up and has a tendency of reacting to what the fighters are doing in the ring. Almost like he's wrestling with an imaginary opponent. I've always found it amusing.


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

Benge said:


> Forrest simply smiles, but it seems so natural. BJ comes out looking exciting.
> 
> If you've seen fights with Chuck as a spectator, you will notice he gets really into fights. His body will stiffen up and has a tendency of reacting to what the fighters are doing in the ring. Almost like he's wrestling with an imaginary opponent. I've always found it amusing.



that's what half a gram of cocaine does to you


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> I was watching UFC 81 the other day, and they showed the camera on Barry Bonds, and I laughed so hard, because Joe Rogan goes.
> 
> "Hey Barry Bonds, I am surprised he found a hat that fit his head."


Rogan gets off some good ones on ppl in the crowd sometimes. I'm surprised I don't see more fighters throw the rockin horns.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

When Forrest flipped off Chute Boxe that was pretty funny.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Who was in his guard at the time? I believe he flipped the bird from the ground.

Someone prolly dared him. He strikes me as the type who would do anything on a dare.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I know it's not UFC but if anyone can make a gif or find a clip of Bob Sapp vs. Kimo. That is probably the funniest shit you'll ever see in a MMA fight. I don't wanna ruin it for anyone that hasn't seen it but take a look either way.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Who was in his guard at the time? I believe he flipped the bird from the ground.
> 
> Someone prolly dared him. He strikes me as the type who would do anything on a dare.


Shogun was in his guard.

Does laughing at Gonzaga killing Mirko with a head-kick make me a bad person?

Sapp vs Kimo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4bhx3uiEFM

Bob Sapp's loss to Mirko was freakin' hilarious, too.

Oh, and I can't forget Kiyoshi Tamura vs Aliev Makhmud from Pride 29. Funniest fight you'll ever see. So awesome. I want to see Makhmud fight again.


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

During the last UFN, I believe Joe said so and so fighter has cuts under both eyes. Goldie then says he is bleeding under both eyes Joe. 

Thank you captain obvious.


----------



## BASF (Jun 12, 2008)

Any of the fighters coming out with headphones on while the PA blares their entrance music. It's not like their entrance music is forced upon them, but they have to have their own music probably pound their eardrums to hear it. I'm looking at you Sherk!

Rogan calling Mandy Moore a groupie.

Muay Thai fighters who don't use their knees when in the clinch. It makes me yell at the TV and laugh at the same time.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Benge said:


> If you've seen fights with Chuck as a spectator, you will notice he gets really into fights. His body will stiffen up and has a tendency of reacting to what the fighters are doing in the ring. Almost like he's wrestling with an imaginary opponent. I've always found it amusing.





mtxsub7 said:


> that's what half a gram of cocaine does to you



Yeah buddy, check out Chuck at this fight......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hFlYS-nMFw&feature=related


----------



## tomiE (Nov 17, 2007)

During the fight of Machida vs. Ortiz where referee Ives Levine? slips and falls, gets up and starts laughing. :thumb02:


----------



## FusionX (May 31, 2008)

This might have been said already, but I laugh every time Joe Rogan explains what Rubber Guard is (which is basically every time it occurs).



> During the fight of Machida vs. Ortiz where referee Ives Levine? slips and falls, gets up and starts laughing.


Yes! That was a classic.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I laughed watching one of the old TUFs where Franklin and team are making Shakes by blatantly advertising Xyience-
it almost looked like one of those old cheesy adverts-
Mom mmmmm that smells good, Why honey that smell is Xyeince and its sooooooooo great here have some to make you strong and tall etc etc cue cheesy music...
ok the TUF epsiode didnt go quite like that but i think you get my drift.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That was some totally stupid product placement trying to be subtle. they should have just stood in the middle of the (trashed) living room wearing the t-shirt taking a big drink out of the can then saying "I could train all day now."

On a related note it's funny how the winning fighter scrambles to get their sponsor t-shirt and/or hat on.


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

I won't say anything to spoil it, but Mike Goldberg messes up pretty badly.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> That was some totally stupid product placement trying to be subtle. they should have just stood in the middle of the (trashed) living room wearing the t-shirt taking a big drink out of the can then saying "I could train all day now."
> 
> On a related note it's funny how the winning fighter scrambles to get their sponsor t-shirt and/or hat on.


Chuck's half-coherent, post-fight listing of his sponsors is alwasy a treat.

I believe one time he even said to Joe, "I have to thank my sponsors first. You know that." or something to that effect.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Another Rogan quote I just heard today. I forgot what fight it was exactly. During a scramble someone got placed into an upside-down guard and Joe just flowed with it.

"And he's going for... the donkey guard."


----------



## GNP (Mar 4, 2007)

These are standard quotes by Goldie and Rogan everytime Liddell walks to the ring.

Rogan " I talked to Chuck's trainers and they say this is the most focused he has ever been"

Goldie "Look at Chuck's eyes, I've never seen him look this focused"

They said this everytime for Liddel's last 3-4 fights.


----------



## wanksta1988 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just watch the in ring announcements from the Frank Stallone of announcing bruce buffer.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> When Mark Coleman yells shit from his corner.
> 
> "YEAH KEV, YEAH!!!"
> 
> ...


The best: "KICK HIS ASS KEV!"

The best Mark Coleman moment is when he botched a pose from the turnbuckle. Evergreen "Hammer".


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Another Rogan quote I just heard today. I forgot what fight it was exactly. During a scramble someone got placed into an upside-down guard and Joe just flowed with it.
> 
> "And he's going for... the donkey guard."


Fitch vs Fivioranti


----------



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

ROFL this made me crack up!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UlRG5VDP6I&feature=related


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> The best: "KICK HIS ASS KEV!"
> 
> The best Mark Coleman moment is when he botched a pose from the turnbuckle. Evergreen "Hammer".


Yeah, that was awesome. I also liked when he roid raged backstage after his first fight with Fedor.

Coleman is the man.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Heres a funny video montage I just stumbled across.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApoYNepEb7s&NR=1

p.s. The black guy at 1:25 cracks me up - Hes looks eerily like Chris Rock, haha.


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

right before an event kicks off when joe and goldy are talking, right after mike stops he will turn to joe and just stare at him til joe is done talking. Kills me every time


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5jnA3L_OKs&NR=1 

The best KO.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

The staredown between Aleksander Emelianenko and James Thompson

Din Thomas' dance-like thing after a win (forgot against who)

Jamie Varner's dance-like thing after a win (also forgot who D:!)

Randy Couture's literal spanking of Tito Ortiz and Tito's crying soon after.

During one of the UFN cards the announce team's sound was cut off for about 15 minutes. Matt Serra happened to be cornering someone for that fight. So he was the only person you could hear.

Danny Abbadi - "I'm a UFC fighter!"

Spencer Fisher (I think) spitting a huge loogie onto Joe Rogan's microphone

Any time Phil Baroni speaks.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

BWoods said:


> The staredown between Aleksander Emelianenko and James Thompson
> 
> *Din Thomas' dance-like thing after a win (forgot against who)*
> 
> ...


It was against Jeremy Stephens.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

WTF is this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h-85s3lc9E&feature=related


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

When Goldie sees a good ass-whuppin' and then says "So you wanna be an ultimate fighter..." as if HE was some johnny badass. Too funny.


----------



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> WTF is this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h-85s3lc9E&feature=related



dude wtf.... seriously?


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

When somebody throws a leg kick and gets checked and Rogan always says nice leg kick. I swear it happens every fight card.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

This makes me laugh.

A LOT!!!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/29346-sick-joke-thread.html


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

pretty much goldies blank looks that he gets.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Goldie: Travis Lutter is the Michael Jordon of BJJ
Joe: No he isn't.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Goldie: Travis Lutter is the Michael Jordon of BJJ
> Joe: No he isn't.


Hahahaha, when did this happen?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Harley Davidson means i am watching the UFC .. Cro Cop didnt get one in time i guess .. eureka


----------



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Goldie: Travis Lutter is the Michael Jordon of BJJ
> Joe: No he isn't.



ROFL, that was halirious, I remember that happening but totally forgot about it, good post my friend!


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Anyone see this special moment between Brock and Kurt? Maybe he should do that to Herring.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOunRlc0qB8&feature=related


----------



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Anyone see this special moment between Brock and Kurt? Maybe he should do that to Herring.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOunRlc0qB8&feature=related


Lol if he does that I predict another sucker punch KO


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Anyone see this special moment between Brock and Kurt? Maybe he should do that to Herring.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOunRlc0qB8&feature=related




Herring taps if this happens. After Herring taps, Rogan yells. "that was some really top level Brazilian Jiu-jitsu"!


----------



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Herring taps if this happens. After Herring taps, Rogan yells. "that was some really top level Brazilian Jiu-jitsu"!


And then Goldy says...

Goldy: "Hes like the Michael Jordan of Brazilian Jiu-jitsu!"
Rogan:"No hes not."


Rofl:thumb02:


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Hahahaha, when did this happen?



It was the fight with Travis and Anderson. That wasn't the end of it though, after Rogan says no, Goldie doesn't just let that slide he has to keep digging himself in a ditch.

"uhhh Lebron James? Kobe Bryant?" - Goldie
"You know what I really don't follow basketball all that much" - Rogan


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Whenever Joe or Mike says something like <kick in the face>. For some reason punch to the face or kick or knee is very funny to me.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Herring taps if this happens. After Herring taps, Rogan yells. "that was some really top level Brazilian Jiu-jitsu"!


"Needs more rubberguard"


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Frank Shamrock: "I don't watch the UFC" lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f_6L9MopnM

This makes me laugh. 

Yano and his black socks makes me laugh, too.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Frank Shamrock: "I don't watch the UFC" lol


he probably doesnt lol:thumb02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f_6L9MopnM
> 
> This makes me laugh.


That made me think of this...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2683676985587295275

For those who don't know, that's the same guy who did this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfEv8jA3USw


----------

